# hope to move



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi iam 2 minds to know wat to do i would like to move to centeral portugal but every site i look on and its 100 say work is a no so if uour not luckly rich how do you live


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Retire*

For me i am going to retire.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

there is work and full time jobs available in central portugal, our company has employed several expats and we are taking on more all the time, BUT a lot of people are not that interested in working full time here, some come to semi retire but perhaps dont have the funds and are then forced to try to find work, but dont really want to work, so is it any surprise that these people say there is no work, they are not really looking.
Fact is, someone that is interested in finding a job here will. the wages are a different matter.........


----------



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> there is work and full time jobs available in central portugal, our company has employed several expats and we are taking on more all the time, BUT a lot of people are not that interested in working full time here, some come to semi retire but perhaps dont have the funds and are then forced to try to find work, but dont really want to work, so is it any surprise that these people say there is no work, they are not really looking.
> Fact is, someone that is interested in finding a job here will. the wages are a different matter.........


hi thanks for the info i wouldnt expect to make a fortune just a bit of a liveing as i would own the property i bought many thanks billy


----------

